# In the wrong jurisdiction



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

So I met with my lawyer today but he couldn't help me because apparently I'm in the wrong jurisdiction. So now I need to find a lawyer in NJ even though I'm in NY now. How does this work?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Can you call the office and ask him for a referral for an attorney in your area? Also, go online and check martindale-hubbell for a listing of divorce attorneys in your area.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

katiecrna said:


> So I met with my lawyer today but he couldn't help me because apparently I'm in the wrong jurisdiction. So now I need to find a lawyer in NJ even though I'm in NY now. How does this work?


A basic rule of thumb is you file where you have domiciled for past year. With proof of utility bills, telephone, taxes etc. New Jersey requires 1 years of proof last I heard. One year of actually living there.


----------

